# Probleme connexion https



## echo park (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Dans le cadre de mon travail, je viens dacquérir un mac mini. Il est connecté au réseau de mon entreprise et jai accès à internet en utilisant safari, jusquici tout va bien.

Je rencontre quelques problèmes qui à mon avis sont liés : 

Jai besoin de me connecter un à un serveur mac sécurisé (dont ladresse commence par https), or safari me dit que la page nest pas accessible, je peux pourtant my connecter depuis un pc en utilisant firefox (cependant on me demande daccepter des certificats avant de pouvoir me connecter au serveur).

Jai donc installé firefox sur le mac mais impossible de se connecter au net avec firefox

Dernier point : je devrais pouvoir envoyer des fichiers sur ce serveur via lapplication « Transfert de podcast », mais la encore je ne parviens pas à me connecter au serveur via lapplication.


Je pencherais pour un mauvais réglage dans les paramètres de sécurité du mini mac, mais je ne vois pas quoi modifier. 

    [FONT=&quot]Merci pour votre aide 
[/FONT]


----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue

le problème doit être là: 



echo park a dit:


> ...d'accepter des certificats avant de pouvoir me connecter au serveur
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]



quel certificat ?


----------



## daffyb (2 Novembre 2009)

Voir aussi du cote des proxy. regarde tes parametres de connexion sur le PC


----------



## drs (2 Novembre 2009)

ton problème vient effectivement de deux choses:

- Safari a des problèmes avec les certificats: pour exemple, il m'est impossible de me connecter au site des impots avec safari. Obligation de passer par Firefox

- Tu dois avoir un proxy renseigné dans tes réglages, car il est curieux que safari se connecte au net et pas firefox.

Alex


----------

